

Study: The Human Brain Can Solve Maths Problems Subconsciously - jackau
http://nocamels.com/2012/11/study-the-human-brain-can-solve-maths-problems-subconsciously/

======
twiceaday
Isn't this obvious? Your brain does an uncountable number of things for you
subconsciously. Seems like the interesting result would be to identify a set
of problems your brain cant solve subconsciously.

------
bharyms
During school days, many times it used to happen with me. I used struggle for
solving some problem for many hours then used to sleep. And after waking up, I
used to solve them immediately.

~~~
jackau
I familiar with this situation also...

